# Camping on Lefkas



## Mainplus

Hi all

We are off to the island of Lefkas in September. We have been there many times before and are looking forward to seeing old friends again. However, this is the first time we will have been there in our motorhome (we previously sailed over there).

Does anyone know of any good cheap campsites on the island? We normally use our ACSI card but there doesn't appear to be any sites that accept the card on the island. Similarly it looks like camping cheques are not accepted either. 

We intend to stay until October so any advice on how to do this as cheaply as possible would be most welcome.

Thanks in advance.

Dave


----------



## hilldweller

Please post your trip details. Make us very jealous.

We went there 20 years ago. A week's training followed by a week's flotilla sailing. Our best ever holiday. It was a sleepy dirt cheap unspoiled village then. We even walked up to the abandoned village of Neohorian (?).

We keep wondering what it must be like now.


----------



## Mainplus

Hi Brian

It's not so sleepy these days. It has a new marina which was built about 5 years ago and charter companies take up most of the quay.

Lefkas is a bustling town serving the rest of the island. It even has a LIDL!

I will try to post our journey details when we get back. We are particularly going over for the South Ionian Regatta (I run the official Regatta website - ionianregatta.com) which takes place at the end of September and ends in Sivota Bay with a great party. 

Sivota is our favourite place on the island and many of our friend are there.

Will post more when we return.

Dave


----------



## hilldweller

>> Sivota is our favourite place on the island and many of our friend are there. 

That rings a bell - is that at the southern end with a gale blowing between the cliffs ?

So there we were, a week's training, ink not dry on our new certificate, go up there and hang a left. We nose into the gale and immediately WHAMMMM the boat's on it's side and pointing the other way. Repeat. Take down sail. Repeat. Finally motored in by not getting half a degree out of wind. Once in not a breath of wind.

Just looked on GE - we were based right opposite Skorpios, that doesn't look too different from the air.

You can tell how we enjoyed it, 20 years on and it's still a vivid memory, helped by all the slides digitised on this computer.


----------



## Mainplus

It could be Sivota that you are describing as the Sailing Holidays flotilla is based there and Sunsail used to be. 

You would have been really unlucky to get wind like you describe at Sivota though it only happens like that half a dozen times a year. What you describe sounds more like Vassiliki just a bit further round the coast to the West. That is bounded on 2 sides by mountains and the katabatic winds in the afternoon often catch out the unwary.

If you were opposite Scorpios it sounds like you were at Nidri (the Neilson flotilla base). This is now the main tourist location on the island. It still retains a sleepy atmosphere in the afternoon but comes to life in the evenings.

Dave


----------



## hilldweller

>> sounds more like Vassiliki just a bit further round the coast to the 
>> West. That is bounded on 2 sides by mountains and the 
>> katabatic winds in the afternoon often catch out the unwary.

That would be the place and it did !

>> If you were opposite Scorpios it sounds like you were at Nidri

That's the place. The outfit had a base in Portsmouth or Plymouth and also sailed out of Turkey. 13 Mooney 28s if my ancient memory is not playing more tricks.


----------



## smiler

*camping lefkas*

Im in Vass at the moment as you will be in Sivota Bay the nearest camp site is in vass price at the moment in peak season is 9euro for the van and 8euro per person and 4euro per day if you need electric , a bit cheaper in low season but not much


----------



## xploreit

I'm so jealous. We've been loads of times. Twice in a Motorhome. We spent most of our time there wild camping. We've spent several nights in Nidri, quite close to Neilson's. Vliho is also great, although the main road can be a bit noisy. My favourite "campsite" though is on Geni, opposite Vliho bay. There is an "official" site there, but can be very busy especially when the Italians are there in August. Instead of turning right to go to this site, turn left and follow the water. About a mile or so you will find a small apartment block, and an older house. There is a small piece of land next to the apartments that the owner lets you camp on for about 15 euro a night, including hook-up (although it is a bit crude). He has fresh water and 2 toilets. There are photo's of us on this site on our website:http://www.xplore-it-uk.com, click on slideshow on the left, and then Greece at the bottom. We were also there for the Regatta last year and stayed in Sivota bay.
I can also reccommend getting the Ferry to Kefalonia and Ithica. Again, we spent most of our time wild camping.
Have a great time!


----------



## gfere40

Hi there
I am from Greece, and I have seen your wee chat about Sivota and Lefkada. those 2 are fantastic places for your summer holidays but u should or have to see Parga as well as its the 3rd part of those 3 beautiful sea places that you can go. 

Grigoris


----------

